# Best outcross combo's



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys 

Maybe it is already mentioned and discussed, if so plwase dirwct me to the thread. 

Which combination between bloodlines makes the best total package. This include drive gameness appearance looks build etc


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't illegal to breed for gameness now days?


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well i certainly know that testing your dog for gsmeness is illegal.
But that is not really the question here, lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeep/RedBoy is where it's at!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Boudreaux/Frisco would be a pretty nice X for GB


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> Boudreaux/Frisco would be a pretty nice X for GB


Appearance wise, that would probably look really bad. :doggy:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats another question that is opinions only.
what works for one might not work for the other.
it was always said that dibo bood was good for 40 minutes and woud quite,but when mixed with coby it went all night,lol.but hell i cant vouche for that,and those dogs bred 50 yrs ago,im not sure there even relevant anymore for anything besides a good fairy tale,i like dibo alot though.
the modern blood is what relevant today,and also whats seldom spoken of seeing as how laws are what they are in the usa.I like mayday stuff nowadays,and it seems to always have some patricks/tants yellow up in there,and for all i know alot of it could be related,im not a genuis on these topics and they arent as easy to answer as one may think.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Appearance wise, that would probably look really bad. :doggy:


HAHA! I guess you're right, but that dog would have one hell of a drive though!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never personally worked any gamelines, but I have seen and heard that jeep/ redboy and redboy/jocko can be real intense.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its really popular for sure,probably means its been bred into the ground,i'd bet there is great dogs from that cross,but not something i'd want really.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

My girl Rain is from an outcross breeding. She's all I need. She's Klassic K9 on the top and Beaudroux/Maverick on the bottom.


----------



## Backwoods Kennels (Aug 18, 2014)

i have a male with alot of kk9 blood alot of ch and gd ch blood and he already has a wide cross so u breed to something u see with a cross and then keep a pup and breed that cross away mosyly i suggest going off looks not a particular bloodline find the highest bloodline percetage in your dog and find something tight on it that already has a cross that way u see what uwant in that dog


----------

